# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Resting Rotifer Cysts

## stormhawk

Hi everyone,

Came across this product called "resting rotifer cysts". What exactly are these and how does one actually get these "resting cysts" to "wake up" (hatch that means)? I'd appreciate any information if possible. They seem much cheaper than BBS eggs and if they're just as nutritious I'd be game to try a few.

----------


## TyroneGenade

> What exactly are these and how does one actually get these "resting cysts" to "wake up"


These are the eggs of rotifers although egg isn't the right word. To get them to wake up simply add water. These are little predators so you will need lots of paramecium and green water to feed them.

the Azoo product is pretty much the same thing.

Cheerio

----------

